# VAAPI H.264 Encoding via FFmpeg 3.1+ [Multiplatform / Linux]



## Kithop (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi,

Similar to how we now have NVENC support under Linux now in OBS Multiplatform, it looks like the FFmpeg devs have added VAAPI support (basically: Intel QSV, and maybe some weird roundabout way of potentially leveraging VCE with some patches that I can't test):

http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=FFmpeg-3.1-Features

I'm just waiting for the Debian git repo to be updated to said version to try myself and do some comparisons, as I'm on an Intel + nVidia system, between NVENC and this VAAPI/QSV encoder under the same FFmpeg build.

Someone's already written up instructions, however, for the encoding parameters (note the need for a 'vaapi_device'):
https://gist.github.com/Brainiarc7/95c9338a737aa36d9bb2931bed379219

Is this something we can integrate and expose, like NVENC, in OBS Studio?  What's interesting here, too, is I haven't seen specific requirements to --enable-nonfree nor requirements on headers from e.g. Intel (like how we need them from nVidia's SDK, bringing in the non-redistributable license restrictions), so this might be something that shows up in the standard builds + repositories if it's GPL-compatible and redistributable.  Might supersede NVENC on applicable systems in the near future. ;)

I'm absolute crap at writing code, but I'd be willing to help test once https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-multimedia/ffmpeg.git is updated to 3.1+ and I'm able to build it!


----------



## rb666 (Mar 19, 2017)

Anyone know if this is implemented now? Can I use Debian/Ubuntu with a recent ffmpeg with VAAPI/QSV to encode?


----------

